# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  where should i buy galantamine?

## Dareloth

is dreamamins.com safe and legit?

or is there some other more reputable company? i want something that is regulated by US drug standards and that is pure and safe. are there any companies that sell it online but are actual companies that also have product at supplement stores or grocery stores, as opposed to companies you have never heard of that exist only on the internet and have no reputation in the concrete, walk in to a store and buy stuff and maintain proper health code licenses and what-not kind of world?

for example "john's supplements is a store on 4th and blueberry street in springfield and also they have an online store. they sell all the same products in store and online. because they have an actual shop in the united states we can assume their products are up to US standards." as opposed to: "mike's lucid dreaming online supplements store has no real life equivalent and no one knows anything about it other than that they take your money and mail you pills."

or if there is no real life and internet seller, is there a solid way to check the internet sellers reputation/safety regulations standards?

***Posts merged***

----------


## Darku333

Vitamins and supplements are not regulated in the same way that other medicines are, and they are much more lax, hence all the things you hear about them. Try Galantamind, off of amazon.

----------


## xsabertoothx

Hello and good morning. I ordered Galantamind from a nice website, and i was just wondering.. What's the right dosage for it? 1 a day at  3/4 a.m or 2 a day??? 

Thanks (:

----------


## bodin

I had a quick look for this product in the UK and found a third party on Amazon listing it at over £100 for 90 caps. Is it really that expensive, or is it perhaps not legal over-the-counter over here? I had trouble finding out but it does seem to be prescribed in some cases.

----------


## GangsterPanda

> I had a quick look for this product in the UK and found a third party on Amazon listing it at over £100 for 90 caps. Is it really that expensive, or is it perhaps not legal over-the-counter over here? I had trouble finding out but it does seem to be prescribed in some cases.



That's just UK prices for you,  ::content:: 
But as far as i'm aware this is legal over the counter as well, it's just not many places are going to sell it over the counter. That's why it is so expensive online. if its really that much then you are better off ordering from the US and getting it sent here. But also a word of advice for anybody that wants to try these 'lucid dreaming pills' they significantly increase the chances of sleep paralysis so much that you are mostly like to have a episode after just a week! And i'm not gonna lie sleep paralysis looks like some scary shit, even though it is just a hallucination. So bare that in mind because that is why I decided not to use any lucid dreaming pills.
- GansterPanda

----------


## bodin

> But also a word of advice for anybody that wants to try these 'lucid dreaming pills' they significantly increase the chances of sleep paralysis so much that you are mostly like to have a episode after just a week! And i'm not gonna lie sleep paralysis looks like some scary shit, even though it is just a hallucination. So bare that in mind because that is why I decided not to use any lucid dreaming pills.



Thanks for the heads up -- I'm not much of a pill popper, so this was more of a curiosity thing for me really. Definitely not interested in paying that kind of money! I may give Choline a try some time as that seems to be ridiculously cheap.

I've been conscious during SP a few times and although the first couple were scary, once you can recognise it for what it is it's not so bad. The last time it happened I stayed calm and it kind of flipped into an OBE that was a bit weird as an experience but not actually unpleasant. Not sure I'd want it chemically enhanced, though.

----------


## web

I did an 8mg dose of Galantamine last night (brand Galantamind) which includes 100mg of Choline per pill, so 200mg total.  I added an extra 200mg of Choline bitartrate separately.  I had the experience just like Ryan Hurd describes at Review of Galantamine: the Lucid Dreaming Pill | dream studies portal

It worked.  Went to bed at 11:30, woke up at 2am.  Took the doses, started a WBTB.  Entered sleep paralysis, tried to stay calm and remember my intent.  Woke up in my bed, in a lucid dream.  Woke up again around 5am, and tried another WBTB but did not get it.  Then woke up finally at 8:30 and felt sorta crappy until the afternoon.  I took some Piracetam to counter the effects.  I'll probably wait a week to try again.

----------


## gab

> But also a word of advice for anybody that wants to try these 'lucid dreaming pills' they significantly increase the chances of sleep paralysis so much that you are mostly like to have a episode after just a week! And i'm not gonna lie sleep paralysis looks like some scary shit, even though it is just a hallucination. So bare that in mind because that is why I decided not to use any lucid dreaming pills.



I have never noticed being paralysied while taking GM.

The way I understand what it says is that if you do have problems with SP, then you may have increased rate of SP when taking GM.


http://www.lucidipedia.com/blog/2012...r-galantamine/

----------


## acillis

i bloody hope dreamamins.com is legit lol! i got a bottle of lucid dreamer ordered, gotta wait few weeks till i get it

----------


## DREAMER242000

> i bloody hope dreamamins.com is legit lol! i got a bottle of lucid dreamer ordered, gotta wait few weeks till i get it



This is where I purchase my pills from, when i take a Lucid Dreamer pill a few hours into the night i can pretty
much guarantee to become lucid, unless i am unable to fall back to sleep.
A couple of nights back i had my best ever lucid dream i went to bed at 10pm woke up at 2.30am took one
pill unfortunately it took me till after 4.00am to get back to sleep but the lucid dream that followed was amazing
it seemed to last about 40 minutes or so and was incredibly vivid, although I am a natural lucid dreamer 
without supplements my lucids rarely last more than a few minutes at a time and are rarely that vivid.

----------


## Cieran

I too would like to know if I can get this in the UK? Failing that I can always order from dreamavins - only problem is I will most probably have to pay custom duty on top....

----------


## Lucidreaman

I bought mine from vitaminsuk - but woudn't buy it there again because of price. Later I bought another supplements at iHerb and that's the shop I could recommend. I have ordered on Friday and on Monday got the parcel!!! I'm from Czech Rep. But dreamamins shop has better price I think.

----------


## Runeword

i bought mine here this is the 8mg dose with added choline
Amazon.com: Life Enhancement, Galantamind (Galantamine), 90 Capsules: Health & Personal Care
a little spendy but they will last you forever if you use them right.

----------


## Darkmatters

^^ I'd recommend getting the 4mg version rather than the 8 - 8 is too much for a lot of people and if you get the 4 you can double up when you want 8mg.

----------

